# Plz suggest good bsnl broadband plan ?



## prathameshra (Mar 12, 2012)

plz suggest good bsnl broadband plan i am downloading song ,games ,soft. 
  or is bsnl 850uld plan is best or not ? plz tell me


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2012)

^^You could also have a look at BSNL's ULD 900 plan.
FUP is 8GB for a 4mbps bandwidth and 512kbps thereafter,costing Rs.900/- p.m.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Since you've said you download a lot, how about FN combo 600? Its a night ul plan, with daytime 2.5gb per month @ rs 600. If waking up at early hours isn't your type, go for the ul plans.


----------



## Shankar9822 (Mar 14, 2012)

Go for Night Plans, if you are downloading more...


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 22, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> Since you've said you download a lot, how about FN combo 600? Its a night ul plan, with daytime 2.5gb per month @ rs 600. If waking up at early hours isn't your type, go for the ul plans.



Is this plan still there??? I was having this plan for 2 years @400/month but because of shifting my home to another city I lost this plan. Then I inquired BSNL office and they told me that no new connection is given with this plan, however existing users of this plan will continue to use it.

If its available then its the best one you can get for so less price. Even if you wake up at 6 am, you can download 1.6-2GB till 8 am.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^You could also have a look at BSNL's ULD 900 plan.
> FUP is 8GB for a 4mbps bandwidth and 512kbps thereafter,costing Rs.900/- p.m.


Its without the Tax. My plan costs Rs.625/- which is reasonable. But when I got the first bill, it was almost Rs.700 which is a bit too much but now have to live with it.


vanity3168 said:


> Hi ...
> 
> BB 850 Combo UL is best speed 2 MBPS
> 
> ...


Hello. Now most BSNL plans like the private player have this. Its called FUP(Fair Usage Policy).
Airtel and Tata Indicom have had this in various forms with their connections like- a unlimited connection had a * mark to it but below it was written in small text
upto 10 gb


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2012)

> FUP is 8GB for a 4mbps bandwidth and 512kbps thereafter,costing Rs.900/- p.m.



If *possible*(if having the possibility!!!I mean that.) avail 20% discount like me(I am a public sector employee).

In that case,cost comes down to Rs.794/-(INCLUSIVE OF SERVICE TAX+SURCHARGE ON EDU.)p.m.


----------



## kool (Nov 9, 2013)

i m still using Bsnl 500 night unlimited with 1.5GB limited in day. but bcoz of this i.m unable to sleep. I ve became insomniac. Guys.... is dere any other plan upto Rs. 1200 with 24hr unlimited data?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2013)

no but there should be no need to wake up if you are using torrents(all good torrent softwares have schedulers) or you can get a premium debrid account for ~500-600 & set all the links to begin downloading from 2:05-7:55AM(total cost still less than or equal to 1200).i usually wake up at ~2AM for 10-15 min just to set things as i am used to waking up to 2AM already(hostel life) but when i don't want it i can easily set my download manager(flashget) to start download at 2:05AM & pause download at 7:55AM using autohotkey as flashget inbuilt scheduler doesn't work for me.i do the same with uTorrent & use another autohotkey script to pause all downloads at 7:55AM(scheduler stops at 8AM no custom timing).i even set a software to start ringing an alarm if total download speed goes below a certain limit for situations like some unknown error etc.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Nov 9, 2013)

uld 950 is the best. as per ur budget. 

or get 1425uld if you can xpand ur budget.

For details visit *www.bsnl.co.in


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2013)

Has BSNL increased its bandwidth?According to TRAI regulations?
Didn't visit it's site for a long time...


----------



## simond (Nov 22, 2013)

For normal home users ULD 800 and ULD950 are best.
if you want to download heavy but must be cheaper Home600combo is best since you can download more during 2am to 8am by using scheduler
check tariff here
*bsnlselfcare.in


----------



## simond (Nov 22, 2013)

kool said:


> i m still using Bsnl 500 night unlimited with 1.5GB limited in day. but bcoz of this i.m unable to sleep. I ve became insomniac. Guys.... is dere any other plan upto Rs. 1200 with 24hr unlimited data?



Use scheduler or utorrent scheduler, No need to wait for 2AM without sleeping


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2013)

Cost has risen for BSNL Broadband...



kg11sgbg said:


> If *possible*(if having the possibility!!!I mean that.) avail 20% discount like me(I am a public sector employee).
> 
> In that case,cost comes down to Rs.794/-(INCLUSIVE OF SERVICE TAX+SURCHARGE ON EDU.)p.m.



They(BSNL),have reduced the discount capacity of 20% to 10%,as per latest bill for Plan ULD 950.
Composite Service tax + Ed. Cess 12.36% is now also increased from 10.5% or so.


----------

